# turbo kits for 02 sentra SE-R spec-V



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

hey does know where I get a turbo kit for a 02 sentra SE-R spec-V??
or does anyone know who makes one???


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i believe Forced Induction Racing has a prototype out.....and Jim Wolf Technology is in the testing process of one. wait patiently...oh yeh and the FI-R kit costs like 3800 or something around there.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

You may contact me at 985-713-1542 or at [email protected] if you're interested in the Forced Induction Racing kit. Thanks.
Travis


----------



## antdeezy (Jun 7, 2005)

nothing mainstream like GReddy ? or maybe even a Jackson Racing kit ? Carb Legal ? I am in Cali ...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

antdeezy said:


> nothing mainstream like GReddy ? or maybe even a Jackson Racing kit ? Carb Legal ? I am in Cali ...


You are looking at an older thread. FI-R has gone out of business and the only full kit is made by Power Tech Imports. They are very popular to the QR25DE community because it is reasonable priced, includes everything, is reliable, and the company itself has a very good name.


----------



## The Ben (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97480
Look a little bit this post was only a few theads down.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70277

powertech imports also makes a kit for the altima 2.5


thanks for searching, but please look at the dates of these threads, and READ THE STICKIES!


----------

